# HOLY KALISHNAKOV BATMAN!



## Magus_333 (11 mo ago)

After 30 years of absence from the gun scene thanks to the Clinton ban they are BACK and Zavasta is making them!








Zastava ZPAPM70 PAP M77 PS .308 Semi-Automatic AK-47 Style Rifle Black - ZR77308BP


Zastava ZR77308BP: This beautiful heavy-duty semi-automatic rifle from Zastava is chambered in .308 Winchester and functions flawlessly with all .308 Win loads and 7.62x51 NATO rounds as well. Made with the same great quality as the other Zastava firearms including the M70 series this rifle...




www.classicfirearms.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The site sucks. You have to confirm you are over 18 (considering all the legal bs I can understand that, maybe) But they want your email address before you can look. Not happening! Who are they collecting information for?

Henry and Ruger don't ask for your info.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you want to look at them, go straight to their site, not some info collection site.






Zastava Arms USA – Quality since 1853







zastavaarmsusa.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Read the BBB reviews about them before giving your info.









Classic Firearms | Reviews | Better Business Bureau® Profile


View customer reviews of Classic Firearms. Leave a review and share your experience with the BBB and Classic Firearms.




www.bbb.org


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Read the BBB reviews about them before giving your info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a couple of C & Rs from them and didn't have any problems.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

po boy said:


> I bought a couple of C & Rs from them and didn't have any problems.


Sounds like they might be the Michigan Bulb Co of the gun world. Some reviewers love them, most hate them. Buyer Beware.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when you order it , make sure you order a lifetime supply of mags

semi auto guns run on mags and those are unique to that gun and your not going to walk into the corner gun store and buy them just any where

if you stick to standardized mags it makes them much more available 

I like the Magpul AR-10 mags 

and you can walk into most gun stores and they will have 2-3 brands of AR-15 mags and generaly some magpul AR-10 mags


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

If you want an AK for all the things about an AK that are great rather than for the sake of an AK, check out the M+M M10X.








M+M Industries


Since 2005, M+M Industries engineers and manufactures the highest quality firearms like our flagship M10X.




mm-industries.com





They are about 40% more than the Zastava, but are made in the US, and are actually an evolution of the AL design. The designer, Mike Meier, took the already relatively simple AK design and made it even simpler. The design changes make it more robust, but also with a higher accuracy potential and simplified serviceability.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Um, $1,373.99. I'll pass.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> Um, $1,373.99. I'll pass.


No such thing as a cheap AK any more lots of people want them limited parts kits coming into the US so actually making them and not just a few parts and a bent sheet stock receiver costs money 

you want inexpensive and accurate , get an AR it really is Americas rifle now as it is so available and common.

AK also suffer the issue that nearly every country that made them made something their way so there isn't exactly a MIL spec standard with tolerances where you can peace together a rifle from parts and it fits


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

My budget priced (at the time) Romanian AKM works just fine.
I have Romanian, East German, and who knows what else magazines. All work just fine.
I paid a little over $300 for it in 2008, I have seen them priced as high as $1,000 lately.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Big_Al said:


> My budget priced (at the time) Romanian AKM works just fine.
> I have Romanian, East German, and who knows what else magazines. All work just fine.
> I paid a little over $300 for it in 2008, I have seen them priced as high as $1,000 lately.


2008 was very near the end of the cheap and available AKs

I had a Norico MAK-90 i gave 150 dollars for in 1997 funny thing was in 1997 a decent AR was 1100

I didn't shoot the AK much , accuracy was good for an AK but you were never going to shoot the same as the AR with those chunky sights and short sight radius.
so traded it for an AR when the AK was bringing the kind of money to build the AR I wanted the AK just wasn't my kind of shooting


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I don’t AK just because I don’t want to stock another caliber of ammo. If I happened into 10-20k rounds of x39, I’d buy something to shoot it. Anything less than that, and I’d flip it to someone who does AK.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a couple of inexpensive Romanian AKs and they seem to run no matter what mag I use.
I got them because they were inexpensive and really, really cool. I like AKs, but I wouldn't pay that much for one.
Also never had an issue with Classic. I think people who are satisfied don't post on the BBB reviews so it gets skewed to the 1 and 2 stars.


----------

